# Remote Coding Company



## smorton255 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever worked for Care Communications? I have an interview with them tomorrow and wanted to do a little research. If anyone does have any experience with this company can you please share your thoughts? I am interested in remote coding or auditing from home on a full time basis and they seem to be able to provide that to me. I don't want to jump into anything wihtout a little more knowledge. 

Thanks so much to anyone that can help me!!


----------



## Crimsen75 (Aug 2, 2011)

yep sure do they actually have a contract with my company. i have heard they are good people to worth with and for. so go for it! good luck!


----------

